# Why are my improvisations usually better than my written works?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am almost never satisfied with anything that I write without using the piano to start with, but if I either start it off as an improvisation and work on it using Sibelius, than I am usually happy with it. My question is basically that. Why are those works better than the ones I sometimes spend longer on?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

There are lots of complex factors at play, so it isn't really a straightforward question. I'm a little confused by the differences in your title and post again. An improvisation ought to be an entire piece that you play in one sitting without stopping and that's it. Your post suggests that the distinction you're drawing is between working out a piece purely intellectually, and writing a piece while using the piano as an aid - the latter isn't necessarily improvisation, and there are many people who find it easier to write (me included) while simultaneously playing around with an instrument.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I am sorry about it, but what I mean is, a good many times, I will simply play once, and leave it at that, rarely writing it down, and just leaving it to memory how to play. Occasionally I change things and write it down, and either example always seems better than the fully written work.


----------

